

Reasonable non-compete clause - nanexcool

I&#x27;m about to sign a contract for a new job. I objected to the non-compete clause because it felt too restrictive. Can someone give me a good example of a single paragraph non-compete clause? (if there is such a thing)<p>Company is your basic web development &#x2F; outsourcing &#x2F; hosting shop.
======
tptacek
If you're taking a generic tech role at a generic hosting company, there
really is no reasonable noncompete. Your employer isn't arming you with any
secret sauce that will make it easier for you to compete with them, because no
such sauce exists.

That said: a "reasonable" noncompete:

(a) Is limited in scope to actual customers of the hosting company

(b) Is limited to the precise role you perform for the company

(c) Includes consideration, such as some form of severance

In many jurisdictions, noncompetes are implicitly and severely limited in
duration. In California, of course, they can't be enforced (as part of an
employment contract) at all.

------
logn
I'm not a lawyer and am positing this only for discussion purposes and not
legal advice:

 _Contractor agrees that during Contractor’s engagement with Company and for a
period of twelve (12) months following termination of Contractor’s engagement
with Company, Contractor will not directly attempt in any manner to solicit
from any of the clients or customers of Company which Contractor is /was
engaged or whose information or details are being/were shared with the
Contractor, business of the type performed by Contractor for Company or to
persuade any client or customer of Company to cease to do business or to
reduce the amount of business which any such client or customer has
customarily done or actively contemplates doing with Company._

~~~
Spoom
Isn't that a non-poaching clause rather than a non-compete clause? Usually
non-competes say something about not working FOR competitors / in the same
industry for X months after termination.

------
cordite
I don't know the exact wording.. But mine is something like I'm not able to
work for others in the industry that sell competing products.

I could move to Microsoft or amazon afterwards and have no problem, but GE and
a few others I may not because they have subdivisions that are in my current
market.

I find this to be acceptable since I am not in this particular industry for
love of this industry, and I can still move on to other places without issue.

This non compete clause only take effect two years after the end of
employment.

